# My custom steel bike trailer for hauling 8' lumber!



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a friend weld this baby up this summer so I could haul wood, complete bikes and other large items with human power.

It's 8 feet long in all, and can readily carry items over 9 feet long. But it's still narrow enough to roll through doorways, and it stores upright indoors without hitting the ceiling.

It uses a stock (worn-out) Instep hitch just like my other trailer, but I'm thinking about replacing it with a more heavy duty DIY hitch eventually.

It's got full fender coverage, front and rear mud flaps as well as side plates to keep the rain, snow and slush off the load.




























And with some cargo on it- a 6' long table and some 8' long lumber.









I'm going to mount 2x2 boards on top of the side plates to protect cargo and for a place to mount eye bolts for bungees.

I didn't do the welding, but otherwise it was pretty easy to put together with 1" box tubing and angle iron, slathered in Rustoleum.

Anyway, just wanted to share!


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

That is a really cool trailer. Are you going to deck it with something so smaller items don't fall through?


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

rlbruski said:


> That is a really cool trailer. Are you going to deck it with something so smaller items don't fall through?


Thanks! I want to keep this one versatile ("modular"). For smaller items I have two bike racks, several rubbermaid totes and my smaller trailer. I've tried a makeshift removable floor for the long one, but mostly, I use the short one for small stuff. It's just a modified InStep trailer. The long trailer is a bit difficult to navigate at times, so it's nice to have a normal sized one. But, when you've got to move 8' lumber, that's what it comes down to.


----------



## Zacr (May 30, 2015)

nice trailer man


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice work! Love the innovation. Wish I could use something like that here but the roads are way too narrow.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

gmats said:


> Nice work! Love the innovation. Wish I could use something like that here but the roads are way too narrow.


I ride on sidewalks... haha. Most through roads here (SE Michigan) are sorta illegal for bikes.

I installed the 2x2's on the top, cantilevering off the front, as well as about seven huge eye hooks on which to strap bungees. Pics will come in time, but I seldom carry stuff large enough to require this trailer.


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

Sven7 said:


> I ride on sidewalks... haha. Most through roads here (SE Michigan) are sorta illegal for bikes.


Off-topic, but the only roads that are illegal for bicycle use are generally limited-access freeways, like Interstates.

As for "roads are too narrow for trailer use," I fail to see how a ten- or eleven-foot wide lane is too narrow. Too narrow for in-lane passing by other road users, perhaps, but that's true with ANY bicycle.

I'm happy to share a road--in series. I take my turn, then the next road user gets a turn, and so on.

And, around here, at least, using a sidewalk is far more difficult with a cargo bike, and especially so with a trailer, than driving my bicycle as one would a somewhat slower motorcycle.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Sven7 said:


> I ride on sidewalks... haha. Most through roads here (SE Michigan) are sorta illegal for bikes.
> 
> I installed the 2x2's on the top, cantilevering off the front, as well as about seven huge eye hooks on which to strap bungees. Pics will come in time, but I seldom carry stuff large enough to require this trailer.


Yes. Definitely when I've had bigger, heavier loads on my long cargo, I use sidewalks and back roads. Again. Great work with the trailer and fatbike.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice trailer. i have to say though, i too am in se michigan and here in fenton and most other places it's illegal to ride sidewalks. hardly ever enforced, but it's in the law books. not trying to derail just trying to inform


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Is rear wheel spray NOT an issue for you because ________? Nice trailer & bike!


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

bikeolounger said:


> Off-topic, but the only roads that are illegal for bicycle use are generally limited-access freeways, like Interstates.


Michigan state law forbids bicycles from riding on roads with a speed limit greater than 35mph. Almost all thru-roads in my area (Warren) exceed that speed, with zero shoulder. I know the laws, and the local police force has demonstrated that they do not. I am happy to stay on the disused sidewalks of these major roads instead of going where I'm legallly forbidden from riding.



gmats said:


> Yes. Definitely when I've had bigger, heavier loads on my long cargo, I use sidewalks and back roads. Again. Great work with the trailer and fatbike.


Yeah, there is a much larger speed differential between cars and a fatbike pulling 200 lbs of crap at 3-5mph than there is for a car vs. the average ten speed pulling nothing at 15mph.



fishwrinkle said:


> nice trailer. i have to say though, i too am in se michigan and here in fenton and most other places it's illegal to ride sidewalks. hardly ever enforced, but it's in the law books. not trying to derail just trying to inform


Not here. The police actively yell at cyclists for legally riding on the road. I've seen it in person. It's by and large fine by me, though. I ride on residential through streets when possible, but they don't often connect to anything.



Cromoth said:


> Is rear wheel spray NOT an issue for you because ________? Nice trailer & bike!


I have a custom fender extension for my fatbike. It keeps the spray off the trailer, but I only install it on rainy/slushy days.


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

Sven7 said:


> Michigan state law forbids bicycles from riding on roads with a speed limit greater than 35mph. Almost all thru-roads in my area (Warren) exceed that speed, with zero shoulder. I know the laws, and the local police force has demonstrated that they do not. I am happy to stay on the disused sidewalks of these major roads instead of going where I'm legally forbidden from riding.


In most states, such laws specify *motor* vehicles, unless the road is of limited-access design. Elsewhere in the traffic law I would expect to see a definition of motor vehicle that specifically excludes bicycles (in Kentucky, where I live, for example, the exclusion to the definition of motor vehicles is "vehicles propelled by muscle power."). I suspect that the law you have in mind is focused on the "Neighborhood Electric Vehicles" and similar things, based on my quick Google search of Michigan laws.

I am also not surprised that law enforcement officers would not be knowledgeable on how traffic law applies to cyclists, as this is a national problem frequently discussed on several forums where I am a member.

That said, if you have disused sidewalks, and are aware of the various hazards related to sidewalk riding with regard to other traffic crossing your path (and you having few if any rights of way) at driveways and cross streets, and feel that much better on the sidewalk, have at it.

My own style is to say that my trailer won't fit on the sidewalks available to me (especially dealing with ramps that may or may not require me to stop and move my trailer sideways to get across a street), and go five or ten or eleven miles an hour well out in the travel lane regardless of the speed limit. I've done this on 45MPH roads around here pretty often with loads in the two hundred pound range.

I've pulled loads in the 450-500 pound range, but was within the city grid, where speed limits were lower. I'm operating a vehicle, and there isn't a minimum speed posted.


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have to apologize; I misread the statute. It specifies 35mph or lower roads for "low speed vehicles"... think honda ruckus.

But I'm still not riding in the lane with 50mph inattentive drivers and no shoulder.  I've done it for short distances when there's light traffic or lots of snow on the sidewalk, but in most instances would rather take side roads when (rarely) available, or sidewalks along main roads.

Edit: Also, I need to take some updated photos! The trailer has gotten some mods.


----------



## Frontrange (May 31, 2016)

I love DIY projects that look pro and not 2x4's and duct tape Great work!


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

In your case, no floor is indeed the way to go. It's a lumber hauler. Lumber can get wet/dirty/muddy and not really care. Why add the xtra weight?
This does look very pro. At least once you'll hear, "Where you get that cool trailer?" That will be the ultimate compliment.


----------

